# editorial office



## ivanbcn

Hi I'm writing a letter in Dutch to the "editorial department" of a School in Utrecht (NL); Can you help me translating "*editorial department*" into Dutch?

DankUWel
Ivan


----------



## gorbatzjov

Hi,

I'm a native Dutch-speaking person (it does exist!) from Belgium. What exactly do you mean with "editorial department"? 

By the way, the correct spelling is: Dank u wel (but the "wel" is somewhat odd to me; just keep it with "dank u" )


----------



## elroy

gorbatzjov said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm a native Dutch-speaking person (it does exist!) from Belgium. What exactly do you mean with "editorial department"?
> 
> By the way, the correct spelling is: Dank u wel (but the "wel" is somewhat odd to me; just keep it with "dank u" )



In the Netherlands it's very common to say "Dank u/je wel."  Is this not the case in Belgium?

An "editorial office" is the office in which a newspaper is edited/produced/printed.


----------



## gorbatzjov

elroy said:
			
		

> In the Netherlands it's very common to say "Dank u/je wel." Is this not the case in Belgium?


 
It is very uncommon to say "dank u/je WEL", even "dank je" is rather uncommon. Most people say "dank u", even to their best friends or family although the "u" is formal style.

As to the original question, for many words we use the English equivalents, so I wouldn't translate it. If it's the office where they PRINT the paper, you could say: "drukkerij"


----------



## elroy

gorbatzjov said:
			
		

> It is very uncommon to say "dank u/je WEL", even "dank je" is rather uncommon. Most people say "dank u", even to their best friends or family although the "u" is formal style.



VERY interesting.  "U" is used only in very formal situations in the Netherlands, and "wel" is used very frequently.  I'll ask my Dutch-speaking Belgian teacher about it next week to see what she thinks.


----------



## eno2

Dank U wel is zeker niet ongewoon noch storend. Nu gebruikte ik U nooit veel. Dus: dank je wel, bedankt.

Editorial department/office is  redactiekantoor of gewoon redactie.


----------



## bibibiben

There's nothing wrong with _dank je wel_, but in this particular case _alvast bedankt_ ('thanks in advance') would be more appropriate.

Editorial office = redactiebureau, redactie.


----------

